
LeVar Burton Has a Message for Nonreaders Like Donald Trump - new_guy
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/negxed/levar-burton-has-a-message-for-nonreaders-like-donald-trump
======
new_guy
Click-baity title, but a worthwhile read

~~~
tardigras
The intro had me confused. I went into it thinking it was authored by LeVar
and then it talks about him watching Roots for the first time and I was
scratching my head...

But yes, good read.

